# Conexión motor lavadora secadora Daytron



## Manuel49 (Feb 24, 2021)

Amigos tengo lavadora Daytron automática lavadora - centrifugado en la misma tina a la cual se le hecho a perder la placa de control, el caso es que ya tengo todo resuelto para su uso semi automática pero estoy parado al no saber como obtener las revolucipnes para el centrifugado. 
El motor es de tres cables 
Algún amigo podría aportar e al respecto 
Gracias por anticipado


----------



## Kawacuba (Feb 24, 2021)

Comenta un poco más lo que tienes ya hecho, algún esquema, fotos del motor y de su placa de datos si tiene, da más datos para saber como entrarle a esa Daytron.


----------



## Manuel49 (Feb 25, 2021)

Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 25, 2021

Este es el diagrama eléctrico de la lavadora, cómo verás el motor es de tres cables, logro invertir el giro sin problemas para lavar, pero no se como obtener las revolucipnes pará la centrífuga, en breve te adjunto imagen de la placa


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 25, 2021)

Mejor pon el modelo, ya hay un post sobre una lavadora Daytron, incluso tambien de Cuba; Lavadora Daytron gira en un solo sentido


----------



## Manuel49 (Feb 25, 2021)

Daytron modelo JA55-H5167


----------



## J2C (Feb 25, 2021)

Esa lavadora parece ser del estilo de las Drean Concept nuestras.

El motor esta abajo de todo, luego tiene una caja de engranajes que ajusta los movimientos durante el lavado y arriba la cuba de lavado.

Entre el motor y la cuba y actuando sobre la caja de engranajes debe tener un *termoactuador* (hacer click) que se energiza cuando funciona la bomba extractora de agua, digamos que cumple la función de colocar el eje del motor en directa con la cuba de lavado durante el proceso de centrifugado


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Manuel49 (Feb 25, 2021)

Gracias Juanka, reviso y te dejo saber


----------



## yoelser (Jul 22, 2021)

Me hace falta el diagrama eléctrico de la DAYTRON  JA55-H5167. Alguien sabe dónde puedo obtenerlo ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 23, 2021)

Mientras esperas, dinos cual es el incoveniente, si quieres ayuda claro


----------

